# suche dieses Bild



## hans pach (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Kollegen und die die es noch werden wollen 
ich suche fuer einen Kunden folgendes Bild http://www.proconsys.org/images/maennek_black.jpg in 300 DPI. 
Wo kann ich es im Netz kaufen (300 dpi), bzw auf welcher CD finde ich es?
Sollte jemand ueber dieses Bild verfuegen koennen, wir bezahlen dafuer, bitte melden.
Viele Gruesse Hans


----------



## 27b-6 (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

 Mal doof gefragt: Wieso fragt ihr nicht einfach bei *Proconsys* nach.
 Laut Impressum ist der Geschäftsführer und der für die Seiten verantwortliche Mensch ein und die selbe Person.


----------



## hans pach (24. Mai 2005)

mal doof geantwortet - weil keine Druckdaten mehr da sind (Proconsys ist der Kunde. Das Bild gibt es gedruckt, es muss also auf irgendeiner CD drauf sein). 
Das Bild steht nur in geringer Auflösung zur Verfügung und ist somit für den Druck nicht geeignet.
Viele Gruesse


----------

